# Free/ wild camping in UK



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

When we were buying the van and doing our research we understood that wild camping wasn't allowed in the UK, but many people on here talk about doing it, either in the wilds or in quiet car parks.

So what's the deal? Is it OK or not? And if you get 'busted' what's the worst 'they' can do? Is it a fine or worse - or will I just have to drive off in my PJs in the middle of the night?

And if it is OK to do it - and recommendations within a couple of hours of North Hampshire.....?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is a letter I had put on my windscreen in Bridlington. They use scare tactics however the law is a little different to how they make out on the letter.

They cannot fine you on the first occurence, only if you return within 6 months. However they would to prove you that you have slept in the vehicle to prosecute. Also, all you need to do is claim you are unwell and are unable to drive.

This letter was put on my screen on a bank holiday at 7.00AM. Bridlington was deserted and I was not overlooking any residential property as I was on the sea front.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

On a more positive note. Blackpool is good for wildcamping and the Western Isles of Scotland are great, we spent 2 weeks there last year.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it's more a case of parking than camping, I've not found it so easy in England, never found that idyllic spot tucked away in the woods or on a clifftop overlooking the beach. That said I have wilded in various locations that are fairly discreet and vaguely off the beaten track, close too a couple of airbases for instance - free displays and photo opportunities!

Down on the south coast I have overnighted at Ferring (near Bognor), right by the beach. Also a car park at Charmouth which charged 30p for overnight parking and was handily placed for both the beach and the pub


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*sleeping... with one eye open?*

The comment about if they catch you sleeping... lol

So open to interpretation! What about people who sleep with their eyes open? What if you dooze off for 5 seconds? What if you take it in turns? What if you dont have a sleep when tired and have an accident?

I think there is just no problem with wild camping - sorry, I mean wild motorhoming... we dont have a tent.

Most of the "No camping" signs do actually mean tents!

Click on my link and read my article on wild camping

Grant


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> They cannot fine you on the first occurence, only if you return within 6 months. .


The act says 3 months. However I think they would have to prove you were a "resident" at the place you were parked and that would be hard to do. Section 77 is clearly designed to catch travellers who set up camp in a specific place rather than MHers on a one-night stand.

I would have thought that one point of wild camping is that you _ don't _ tell anyone of good places you have found. If you do, and those places become full of overnighters- and longer stayers- then you've given the authorities a reasonable excuse to act and so done yourself out of a quiet place. You've also given local residents a good excuse to beat us even further !

G


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Be sensible and responsible. Lorry drivers sleep in lay-bys every day without any hassle so why not you.
Pub car parks. Ask first " If we buy a couple of meals and drinks can we sleep it off in your car park please". Never had a no.

c.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Discretion is everything!.

As Clive says, loads of lay-bys and other quiet spots.

If the Bill come knocking you can always plead tiredness, migraine etc.

I've never yet heard of a motorhome being moved on in the middle of the night. But have heard of people being advised that their chosen spot is not suitable and being directed to a better overnight spot.


----------

